# Chukar Challenge



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Central Ohio Pointing Breeds Club Chukar Challenge

February 6, 2021
Cooke Family Wildlife Preserve
4774 OH-13 Shiloh, OH 44878

Runs will consist of a single hunter and dog on 3 birds with 6 shells and 15 minutes allowed. Score is based on time and shells remaining when third bird is in hand. Separate classes for Pointing and Flushing, limited to the first 30 dogs registered in each field. $50 per run, awards and entry fee back for top three in each division. Trainjng and tracking collars allowed, shot size no larger than #6 and no 3” shells for 12 ga. Birds may not be shot on the ground. 

To register, send dog names and division along with your phone and email information to [email protected]. Questions call or text me at 937-631-0258


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Run orders have been drawn, 68 Pointing dogs and 20 Flushing! Praying for good weather.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Doing this again in West Central Ohio, Fairchild’s Pheasant Farm West Liberty on Sept 18. Hopefully won’t have to limit due to bird availability😀


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Pointing slots filling fast, lots of room for flushers though 😀


----------

